# Advice regarding American school system compared to Australia



## Kathetoph (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi 
We are moving to conneticut in Jan 2011,
I have a 9 year old daughter at a private school in Sydney year 3 ( her birthday is July she is currently one of the oldest in her year)
She will not become year 4 until Jan 2011 in australia but in America she will join year 4 in Jan 2011 6 months through their year( putting her nearly 6 months behind)

she will be going to public school in america, can anyone tell me if they have had a similar circumstance.
What is the age cut off for a year,,( Iam thinking maybe I could hold her back a year. )
I don't want her to be 6 months behind trying to not just fit in to a new school but also having to catch up school work.

my other daughter is 5 ( birthday in Sept just turned 5 ..) same thing for her she has not even started school here yet but iam concerned she also will be behind she was due to start here in Jan 2011.

Would really appreciate any advice if I can hold them back? .
Birthday cut off in the u.s. Ect and any general info about differences to Australia.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Cut off date for determining their grade for most US public schools is 01 September.


----------

